# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ** تسجيلات حصرية للقارئ / رأفت حسين .. صاحب أطول نفس ..

## ابو مؤمن

*** تسجيلات حصرية للقارئ / رأفت حسين .. صاحب أطول نفس ..

** 
 


الحمد لله رب العالمين 
 والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين 
 نبينا محمد ، وعلى آله ، وصحبه ،
ومن اهتدى بهديه إلى يوم الدين ..
 أما بعد :**يسعدنى ان أقدم لكم

بعض روائع تسجيلات 
الشيخ رأفت حسين


مقرئ محافظة الاسكندريه الأول 
وصاحب أطول نفس
أدعو من الله أن تعجبكم ..

اضغط على اسم السورة ..
7
7
7
7
 
الفاتحة فى نفس واحد 

البقرة  

آل عمران 

الرحمن 

الحاقة

النور

القيامة -  الإنسان

الزمر -   غافر

ق -  الحشر  - الفاتحة

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

*

----------

